# Transportkoffer mieten in Köln ?!?



## FeierFox (27. November 2009)

Hi Leute,

ich bräuchte mal nen Tipp von euch. Gibts irgendwo in Köln die Möglichkeit nen Flug-Transportkoffer fürs Bike zu mieten (1 Woche) ? Stadler macht sowas zb aber den gibts ja hier nicht. 

Danke


----------



## Bretone (27. November 2009)

FeierFox schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> ich bräuchte mal nen Tipp von euch. Gibts irgendwo in Köln die Möglichkeit nen Flug-Transportkoffer fürs Bike zu mieten (1 Woche) ? Stadler macht sowas zb aber den gibts ja hier nicht.
> 
> Danke



Der Bikebahnhof in Köln Longerich hat das mal angeboten:

http://breuersbikebahnhof.templ5.internet1.de/cms.php?cms=c18_Leihraeder.html

Laut Artikel handelt es sich um Bikekoffer von Thule.
Ich würde einfach mal anrufen und nachfragen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (27. November 2009)

Hi,
wir haben mit dem hier gute Erfahrungen gemacht:
Rose Travel Safe

Kostet dich mit Versand um die 40,-- Euro. 

Vorteil: du mußt nicht Schaltwerk etc. abmontieren, LRS ab und Lenker quer reicht. 

Nachteil: Größe erfordert mindestens Kombi, um zum Flughafen zu kommen 

grüße
sun909


----------



## FeierFox (27. November 2009)

Super, das sind ja gleich zwei gute Optionen. 
Den Laden werd ich mal anrufen. Das Teil sieht aus wie nen Transportkoffer für Raketen von der Army
Der von Rose ist aus Pappe oder ? Hält der auch mehrere Flüge aus oder ist der nach einem Urlaub hin ?


----------



## sun909 (28. November 2009)

Hi,
wir haben unseren ein wenig mit Panzertape an den Kanten verstärkt,würde sagen,er hält 3-4 Urlaube aus 

Folie drum falls es regnet wäre nicht schlecht...

Gruesse


----------



## McFly77 (28. November 2009)

Der Cycle Basar in Rodenkirchen verleiht welche.

Der Karton von Rose ist aber auch spitze.


----------



## j.jekyll (28. November 2009)

Cycle Werx in Köln Vereiht Fahrradkoffer für 25 die Woche.
Gruß


----------



## Fungrisu (28. November 2009)

Hier kannst du dir auch einen Koffer mieten:
Schneider Radsport Köln GmbH & Co.KG
Rolshover Str. 392 - 394
51105 Köln

Gruß Jörg


----------

